# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Проблемы в жизни - переживания и СТРАХ!

## Aleksander

Здравствуйте. Не подскажете как мне быть: я застрял в детсве, хотя мне уже под 30. Испытываю страх и неуверенность перед внешним миром и всеми его проблемами, боюсь отделиться от мамы, неладится общение с людьми: они меня не принимают и я ими тягощусь. Сижу дома , злоупотребляю едой, порно, компьютерными играми , политическими новостями.

Испытываю волнения, неуверенность, страхи в следующих областях: общение с людьми в коллективе (друзей мало , тягощусь компаниями, обществом), девушками (общаюсь лишь изредко с путанами), не понимаю что моё-не моё, (мечусь между разными науками, знаниями), страх перед  работой (воспринимаю как несвободу, малооплачиваемую, коллеги мне кажутся уродами, девушки  и женщины -  стервами, начальники меня "унижают", "несправедливо обращаются"),

Еще боюсь гибели, нищеты, взрослой жизни, городкого образа жизни, бюрократии. Также переживаю за экологию планеты,  что местных замещают приезжими, боюсь заговора мирового правительства против человечества и тому подобное.

Немного прикоснувшись к ведическим знаниям  я был поражен их глубиной и богатством. Поэтому решил обратиться к вам за советом: как мне выйти из жизненного тупика, перестать бояться и продолжить жизненный путь. 

Если говорить о ведических писаниях, то какие в первую очередь посоветуете изучить после Бхагавад -гиты ?

С уважением Александр

----------


## Нитай дас

Здравствуйте!




> Не подскажете как мне быть...


Расскажите, пожалуйста, что бы Вы хотели, к чему Вы стремитесь?




> Немного прикоснувшись к ведическим знаниям  я был поражен их глубиной и богатством.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее о том, что Вы изучали, что именно Вас поразило?

----------


## Aleksander

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> 
> 
> Расскажите, пожалуйста, что бы Вы хотели, к чему Вы стремитесь?


Перестать испытывать страх и злобу перед жизнью и людьми, обрести стабильность, уверенность и ровность в жизни и общении. Перестать метаться, понять что "моё" и начать делать это - в соответствии со своим предназначением. 



> Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее о том, что Вы изучали, что именно Вас поразило?



Только Бхагавад-гиту. Поразила философско-религиозная глубина.

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо за ответ, Александр!




> Перестать испытывать страх и злобу перед жизнью и людьми, обрести стабильность, уверенность и ровность в жизни и общении. Перестать метаться, понять что "моё" и начать делать это - в соответствии со своим предназначением.


Это серьезная цель.
С чего бы Вы хотели начать? Конкретизируйте, пожалуйста, - например, выберите какую-нибудь одну жизненную ситуацию, а еще лучше взять повторяющиеся ситуации.




> Только Бхагавад-гиту. Поразила философско-религиозная глубина.


Расскажите, пожалуйста, чей перевод Бхагавад-гиты Вы читали, и что особенно Вам понравилось, вдохновило Вас? Если хотите, поделитесь, как Вы соотносите знания из Бхагавад-гиты с Вашим вопросом?

----------

